# Nintendo Wii Fit



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone still looking for these? Managed to get 2 from Amazon.ca for $89.99 for my friends but turns out they don't need it anymore. If anyone wants it at the price I paid for it let me know.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh this is the system as well? or just the fit?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Just the fit but I have a brand new system as well if you're interested.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Whereabouts are you located?

If we can hook up on Tuesday, going to pickup a shipment on Monday so I'll be busy

I can paypal you the money if you wish.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in Markham, right at 404 and Major Mac. I'm off this week so I am available throughout the day.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i'll hold off Gun.. I -really- wanted one this year.. just been waiting for one to come into stock at the local shoppers (got max points ya!) LOL


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, no worries.


----------

